# Apple webmail



## wdw_ (Apr 17, 2002)

Apple has announced a webmail service so that you can check your email from anywhere.






The URL is http://webmail.mac.com/


----------



## dricci (Apr 17, 2002)

Sweet! The web interface looks like Mail.app!

Now I want to switch all my Mail over to my mac.com address!


----------



## voice- (Apr 17, 2002)

YES!!!
Thank you Apple, good bye MailAndNews.com.


----------



## simX (Apr 17, 2002)

HOLY *****#*(@*#&%*(&!)(@*)(&*@)*^&*!@^$*(&^!(*@&$!!!!!!!!!!! (no specific expletive assosciated)

FINALLY!  Now I can check my mail without having to use a stupid mail client where I have to set up all the prefs!  Yes!  YES!  YESSSS!!!!!

I LOVE YOU APPLE!    

Very nice that the interface is much like Mail.app.  It preserves the functionality.  Very very nice!

UPDATE:  OK, after using it for even a few minutes, it is undoubtedly the best and CLEANEST webmail service I have ever seen.  It handles attachments just like Mail.app; if it's a picture, it displays it right in the message, and you can also view other attachments right in your web browser without downloading and viewing them with another utility.  And best of all?  It WORKS with OMNIWEB!  Hooray!!!   

UPDATE 2:  _____O_____M_____G_____!  You can even check mail from other POP mail servers!  It imports the mail into your Mac.com e-mail INBOX.  That is just so dang handy!

I'm glad Apple got it right!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 17, 2002)

Looks like I'll be abandoning my long standing "portable" email over at excite.com. Actually, I had started to abandon it awhile ago, ever since it was sold. 

I hope Apple anticipates the surge in traffic they are going to get from this once the public catches on. 

It's awesome, I just wish it was implemented back when Apple launched iTools. It would have gotten more exposure and really bolstered the iTools launch.


----------



## dricci (Apr 17, 2002)

The POP mail check will be very handy! Works great in Mozilla, too!

I have a feeling ILoveApple.com will be loosing some users, though


----------



## dricci (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by serpicolugnut _
> *It's awesome, I just wish it was implemented back when Apple launched iTools. It would have gotten more exposure and really bolstered the iTools launch. *



I have a feeling this is just the beginning of some new iTools. Maybe Jaguar will be based around iTools even more, and who knows what else we'll get!


----------



## twister (Apr 17, 2002)

Sweet.  I like www.iloveapple.com but this is rockin also.

Twister


----------



## voice- (Apr 17, 2002)

Since we're talking about what it's compatible with, iCab works great here.
I'll leave Chimera for someone else to check


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

Works in chimera voice. 

This looks great. I dont know if I will abandon my main address for my mac.com address though since my current address rocks. But this is by far the BEST webmail ever.

GO APPLE.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 17, 2002)

First thing I noticed -- almost every single image was _broken_ on the login page.

No easy way that I can see to upload all of my contacts in my Address book.

No easy way to configure my toolbar -- specifically, add the Bounce button to the toolbar.

But this is not a complaint post -- I am still very happy that Apple implemented this.


----------



## dricci (Apr 17, 2002)

All the images loaded instantly for me...

I agree, though, Intergration between Mail.app/Address Book with the webmail should be closer. This is where just about every webmail system lacks.

Send in some feedback on the provided link at that page and let them know how useful that would be.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 17, 2002)

Feedback submitted.  Thanks -- I didn't even see the link the first time.


----------



## Sogni (Apr 17, 2002)

*jaw drops to the floor* 
*drool*

THANK YOU!!!!!
Now I can abandon my Yahoo addresses (that I've been having major problems with as of late). 

And get this... it works even from a Windows PC running Mozilla!!! 

I just wish the rest of iTools did too - I know XP has something but I'm on 2K.

I love this!


----------



## simX (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *First thing I noticed -- almost every single image was broken on the login page.*



Weird.  There's never been a problem for me here.  Huh.

It WOULD be kind of nice to upload Addresses to the web.  That would be very nifty, but I hope those vCards don't take up too much hard drive space, cause 5 MB isn't much.  And, yes, bouncing e-mails would be nice.

One thing I hope that Apple NEVER does is charge for it, though.  I think any Mac user should be able to access these services for free.


----------



## cwoody222 (Apr 17, 2002)

OMG!!!!

Since YAHOO! disclosed their upcoming PAY service I've been SEARCHING for a new service.

This AWESOME! service comes JUST IN TIME!

Thank you APPLE!!!


----------



## twister (Apr 18, 2002)

What Yahoo is making us pay?!  What?

And

What do you mean by bouncing e-mails?

Twister


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 18, 2002)

Mail.app has a feature called "Bounce". It sends the email back to the sender as if your address doesn't exist.


----------



## twister (Apr 18, 2002)

Cool.  I'll have to look into that.  

Thanks
Twister


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 18, 2002)

This is a very good service, and it worked flawlessly for me for both my iTools account and my POP mail.

I don't know that I will ever be switching to a web based mail program. I'm one of those weirdos that still likes email to come in via a dedicated app. Don't think I'll give up Mail.app anytime soon.

However, the ability to check any email account I have from one source online, that is owned and operated by Apple, is fantastic.

Thank you, Apple.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 18, 2002)

Now I can check my email at school on wintels! Goodbye Yahoo!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 18, 2002)

OK, Apple Webmail ROCKS! I LOVE being able to check my mac.com E-mail on the school PCs! I was getting really annoyed at how slow iloveapple.com was, so this is a great replacement!

But I have been having some problems with the Webmail in OmniWeb. The checkboxes on the E-mails that you can use to delete, reply, etc, don't work correctly in OW. Checking the checkboxes activate the wrong buttons on the top, making it very hard to use unless you actually read an E-mail and delete or reply from there. Works fine in Mozilla. So far it seems that I'm the only one who has this problem. Has anyone else experienced this? BTW, I'm using OW 4.1 beta 4.

Adam


----------



## ABassCube (Apr 18, 2002)

Damn, this is REALLY annoying!

OK, that last post was me, not Divibisan.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 18, 2002)

Ok, so I'm poking around in the new webmail.apple.com thingy, and I've noticed something strange...

I use Entourage and Mail for my mac.com email, and I have both of them set up to save sent messages in the "Sent Messages" folder.  I clean that folder out now and then to save space, and have had NOTHING in it for the last 3 days or so.

So I head on over to webmail, and in my preferences, I see that I'm using about half of my 5MB limit.  I check my inbox -- nothing big there.  9 messages total in there, the largest being around 100k.

So I make it list "all folders," and I see that I have 60 (!) items in my Sent Messages folder!  WTF?!  It seems that they've been sitting there the whole time... that Mail.app and Entourage were NOT deleting them when I deleted them out of the Sent Messages folder... even though in Mail.app and Entourage BOTH report that there are NO messages in the Sent Messages folder!

I double-checked to make sure I only had one "Sent Messages" folder, and sure enough I do.  Anyone else experience this oddity?


----------



## themacko (Apr 18, 2002)

I really don't know about email stuff, but this happens to me with my school email account.  I think those apps just delete the mail off your computer, and not off the mail server.  I don't know if there is an option to change it works or not, I'm sure someone else here has a better explanation.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 18, 2002)

Could be... but I'm using IMAP, so the messages in my local "Sent Messages" folder should be synchronized with the messages in the server's "Sent Messages" folder.

Just plain weird.


----------



## Koelling (Apr 18, 2002)

This is so sweet.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 I saw it last night before I crashed from 11 hours of homework. I haven't gotten a chance to play with it much but oh man, it is cool. Everything (pictures ect) worked for me and it was hella fast. Best of all, no adds. I would pay a small fee for this if I had to because it is fast, addless, portable, and has the professional yet subtle brag factor. 

As far as I'm concerned, Apple is above and beyond the call of duty here. They give us free email and web space, and they even keep them spam free (unlike hotmail where I get 80 unsolicited emails a day and I never used it to sign up for anything.)

I know my Apple cares for me.


----------



## cwoody222 (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *What Yahoo is making us pay?!  What?
> 
> And
> ...



Yahoo is going to charge for Forward and POP Access.  Both which I use.

Now I don't need Yahoo anymore.


----------



## cwoody222 (Apr 18, 2002)

I hope it's just because it's new, popular and Beta but today was not a smooth day:

1) Can I stop the website from synching up with all my folders in Mail.app.  It's slowing down Mail.app a LOT.

2) Mail is taking a LONG time to be delivered - like HOURS!

3) Does iTools always ask you REPEATEDLY for your password?  I've been asked page after page after page.

4) I had trouble getting to the login screen a lot today (on Windows).

5) How do I remove my old folders in Mail.app - I now have two Deleted, two Inboxes, etc.

6) Mail.app doesn't make my default "new mail" sound for Mac.com mail.  Why?

7) Even though I have DELTED my other account, I still am getting mail into that account's Inbox in Mail.app (also see #5).

8) The "Get mail" button in Mail.app doesn't seem to always work.  It spins REALLY QUICK.  Only if I close the Mac.com folders or restart Mail.app do I see that it's 'doing something' (it says it's logging in).

Am I doing something wrong?!?!


----------



## designer (Apr 19, 2002)

I couldn't open Web mail site on my Mac at home but fine with Win2K at work.


Any idea?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 19, 2002)

I got this last night @ school (T1 with a messed-up firewall/proxy) and I thought it was due to that damn firewall, but I got it again this morning @ work (double-firewall/proxy) and it worked fine yesterday.  Weird.

"The page you are attempting to access requires that you authenticate using your SecureID badge login and token. "


----------



## dricci (Apr 19, 2002)

No errors for me @ home on DSL. Everything works fine.

As for the one person's double mailbox problem - it seems like you were probably connected to webmail and mail.app iTools at the same time and caused some type of conflict. However, I have no idea how you can go about fixing it short of looking for some sort of delete button.


----------



## cwoody222 (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElDiabloConCaca _
> *I got this last night @ school (T1 with a messed-up firewall/proxy) and I thought it was due to that damn firewall, but I got it again this morning @ work (double-firewall/proxy) and it worked fine yesterday.  Weird.
> 
> "The page you are attempting to access requires that you authenticate using your SecureID badge login and token. " *



I was getting that, too.

But, I figured out I was typing webmail.apple.com instead of webmail.mac.com


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 19, 2002)

Duh.  NOW I feel dumb... hehe... good catch!


----------



## dricci (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cwoody222 _
> *
> 
> I was getting that, too.
> ...




Hmm.. That looks like Apple's internal @apple.com mail checker tool. Interesting


----------



## twister (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElDiabloConCaca _
> *Duh.  NOW I feel dumb... hehe... good catch! *



I think i also did that last night.

One thing i did notice that i didnt like, and reported, was the fact that if you log out it still remembers your user id.  So when i'm at school it keeps remembering my id.  I dont like that.  When i hit log out i want an option to 'completly' log out.  So user id and password are both blank.

And whats a quick address?  I thought it was the address in my address book but they dont appear in the drop down menu.

Twister


----------

